# DNS Server



## MiLa (14. August 2003)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei, nen DNS Server auf meinen Linux-Roots(Suse) einzurichten, und habe einige Probleme.
Wenn ich die Nameserver mit "dig" ausprobiere, geht das ned...

Hier einige Configs, von denen ich glaube, dass die entscheidend sind 

named.game-stuff.org:

@	IN	SOA	server18.game-stuff.org.	hostmaster.game-stuff.org.
(
	1999040802   ; Serial
	10800        ; Refresh
	1800         ; Retry
	3600000      ; Expire
	259200 )     ; Minimum

@			IN	NS	server18.game-stuff.org.

localhost.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	127.0.0.1
loopback		IN	CNAME	localhost
server17.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.72
server17.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.73
server17.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.74
server17.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.75
server18.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.76
server18.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.77
server18.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.78
server18.game-stuff.org.	IN	A	62.241.34.79

named.62.241.34:
@	IN	SOA	server18.game-stuff.org.	hostmaster.server.game-stuff.org.
(
	1999010902   ; Serial
	10800        ; Refresh
	1800         ; Retry
	3600000      ; Expire
	259200 )     ; Minimum

@                       IN      NS      server18.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.76.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server18.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.77.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server18.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.78.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server18.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.79.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server18.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.72.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server17.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.73.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server17.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.74.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server17.game-stuff.org.
62.241.34.75.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	server17.game-stuff.org.

named.conf:
options {
	directory "/var/named";
	forward only;
	forwarders {
		81.209.150.80;
	};
};

zone "game-stuff.org" {
	type master;
	file "named.game-stuff.org";
};

zone "34.241.62.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "named.62.241.34";
};

zone "150.209.81.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "named.81.209.150";
};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {
	type master;
	file "named.127.0.0";
};

zone "." {
	type hint;
	file "root.cache";
};

Danke schonmal...


----------



## T-Flux (15. August 2003)

Ich persönlich finde das jetzt aber schwach !

Ihr wollt Gameserver vermieten und habt keinen plan wie man nen dns server einrichtet ?? Schon alleine die news auf Eurer Homepage sagen alles.

Ich würd zur Alternative Windows 2003 Server Enterprise Edition wechseln geht einfacher zu Konfigurien.

Auserdem was habt Ihr davon wenn Ihr nen DNS einrichtet der sowiso nur im LocalLan funzt ?


----------



## MiLa (16. August 2003)

Local Lan ?!

Ich dachte das eher für vhosts für BNCS usw.


----------



## MiLa (16. August 2003)

Nur, weil ich Probs mitm DNS Server habe muss ich nicht gleich PRobs mit allem anderen haben...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. August 2003)

Funktionstüchtige DNS-Server sind die absolute Grundvoraussetzung für den Betrieb von Webservern. Egal, ob da nun der Apache oder ein Gameserver drauf läuft.


----------



## MiLa (8. September 2003)

Ja, die Nameserver laufen schon, nur sind das welche des Root-Hosters, aber ich möchte die DNS-Server auf meinen eigenen Rechnern laufen lassen, damit ich für z.B. Psy-BNC vhosts erstellen kann.


----------



## Naj-Zero (8. September 2003)

```
named.conf:
options {
directory "/var/named";
forward only;
forwarders {
81.209.150.80;
};
};
```

Das mit dem forward only würde ich noch mal überdenken...
Lass es einfach weg, denn sonst schickt der Server alle Anfragen nur weiter anstatt sie selber zu beantworten.


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Ah, danke 

Aber sonst könnte das so funktionieren,wie es da steht ?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von larsi-work _
> *Ah, danke
> 
> Aber sonst könnte das so funktionieren,wie es da steht ? *



Wenn mann keine Ahnung hat dann:

Liest mann sich die an, und betreibt erst dann einen Server.
Administration ohne Wissen geht nicht, landet im Chaos.

Bitte besorg dir lieber einen von einem profig managed Server, oder beschäftige dich 1-2 Jahre mit UNIX und administriere dann den Server.


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

learning by doing


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Jedes Chaos kann man beseitigen, solange man weiss, wie es entstanden ist ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von larsi-work _
> *Jedes Chaos kann man beseitigen, solange man weiss, wie es entstanden ist ;-) *



Du verstehst nicht. Dein Server ist in der Zeit in der er nicht richtig administriert wird eine Waffe mit der mann andere Ziele angreifen kann.

Vielleicht passiert das genau in diesem Augenblick und du weisst das nicht einmal weil du keine Ahnung hast wie du z.b rootkits aufspürst.

Es geht nicht darum das wenn was passiert nur dein Server off ist, sondern das bedeutet auch eine Verantwortung. 

Und grade bei UNIX ist learning bei doing der grösste Mist den mann verzapfen kann.
Learning by Learning, und dann tuen. Alles andere ist:
*verantwortungslos* und leuten die Verantwortungslos mit einem Server umgehen, sollte dieser weggenommen werden. 

Sorry wenn ich das hart sage, aber die zahlen der gestiegenen Hacks spricht ebenso dafür.


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Hast ja recht, seh ich ein und bezweiefel ich nicht.
Ich hab mit den Dingen, die ich so normal an dem Root mache keine Probleme.

Läuft alles super und Sicherheitslücken habe ich durch mein Administrieren nicht verursacht.

Das mit dem DNS war halt mal ne Idee, dass ich mal was neues lern 

Kannst du mir n Buch oder sowas empfehlen?
lernt man ja doch wesentlich mehr, als durch irgendwelche Tuts...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

larsi-work hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast ja recht, seh ich ein und bezweiefel ich nicht.
> Ich hab mit den Dingen, die ich so normal an dem Root mache keine Probleme.
> 
> Läuft alles super und Sicherheitslücken habe ich durch mein Administrieren nicht verursacht.



Das weisst du doch gar nicht. Geschickte Einbrüche sind kaum zu erkennen.



> Das mit dem DNS war halt mal ne Idee, dass ich mal was neues lern



Ist lobenswert, aber bitte mit deinem Heimrechner. Der hat nur eine max DSL Anbindung und den Schaden den er anrichten kann hält sich in grenzen.
Gerade Bind kann mann vollkommen falsch einrichten und schaden damit anrichten.



> Kannst du mir n Buch oder sowas empfehlen?
> lernt man ja doch wesentlich mehr, als durch irgendwelche Tuts...



UNIX / Linux System Administration OReilly
oder
Linux Wegweiser für Netzwerker OReilly

Das 2. gibts sogar kostenlos/legal als ebook auf:
http://www.oreilly.de/openbook/


----------



## Standbye (9. September 2003)

du hast sie nicht verursacht durch dien aministrieren aber durch dein "nicht administrieren" hast du warsch. welche geöffnet

Ein Server = ein haufen Arbeit

Mailing Listen der Distris lesen.
Die Software aktuelle halten, Sicherheitskonzept aufsetzen. etc ...

ich seh das wie ArneE ein Server ohne geschulten Administrator (bzw jeman der sich gut damit auskennt) ist eine Waffe.

Es können 
a) angriffe von deinem Server gefahren werden -> hier bist du dann der Schuldige wenn du nicht nachweisen kannst das du es nicht warst (was schwer werden wird)
b) Warez auf deinem Server gehostet werden (jo ehh das macht dann 9500€ Traffik kosten + die Polizei die vor deiner Tür steht) hier bist du wieder Schuldig (den Traffic musst du eh Zahlen)  und wenn du nicht beweisen kannst das dein Server gehackt wurde bissu auch noch wegen Warez Verbreitung dran.

gut das sind 2 Horrorscenarien aber -> wenn dich mal umguckt wirst sehen das das jetzt chon GENUG Leuten passiert ist. Es etabliert sich allmählich eine Cracker Szene die sich auf Rootserver und "Neu-Admins) spezialisiert haben. (Es ist so schön die neuesten Filme mit 90kb/s zu saugen, gottseidank haben die Server so eine gute Anbindung.


naja und wenn meinst du hast alles aktuell etc kurze Testfrage
wann hast du zuletzt dienen smpt Dienst Upgedated (wenn du Sendmail benutzt)

zu deinem "lern mehr wie durch Tuts" -> setz dir einen Server daheim auf das ist sicherer! Da kannst du gern mit Tuts etc lernen! Da kannste was verbasteln ohne das es teuer wird etc!


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Grade eben  Nein, benutze ich nicht.

Aber danke für die netten oder eher weniger netten Tips 

Ich mach mich denn mal wieder an DIE Arbeit


----------



## Sinac (8. März 2006)

@siketch:
Wäre vielleicht sinnvoller zu deiner Frage einen neuen Thread zu öffnen.

Zum Thema:
Ich finds ziemlich erschreckend wie unverantwotlich heute mit Root-Server die über High-Speed Verbindungen verfügen umsich geworfen wird und wie viele Leute de vielleicht mal einen Apache über Yast installiert haben sic für Admins halten. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich ganz bestimmt kein Freund von diesem Windows Assistenten Alles Einfach Hinklicken MIst bin. Es gibt gute Gründe das machen Menschen Administratoren sind und dafür viele Jahre lernen und andere eben Anwender die dafür vielleicht was anderes sehr gut können.


----------

